# Color Coat Test mailed today ~guess the grey status



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

So the hair has been pulled (poor baby lost some tail) and the test is in the mail today. Anyone want to guess the grey status before the results get back?

Dam: Misty Morning Glory Part-bred Arab

Sire: Da Sir Dierich Arabian

Trillium's pictures to help you guess his grey factor


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Not grey


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

I voted not grey, but for me, its just a shot in the dark.
Love flea bitten greys though, like mommy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

That is what we are hoping for. It would be a shame to loose his beautiful chrome in a grey coat 

The coat color test will take out all second guessing since some don't show signs of grey until they are older. For example, this filly turned out to be grey:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Also going with not grey.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I went with gray just because I am usually wrong LOL. He is a pretty boy.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I would have to say, I would have suspected the filly was grey. The dark, dark legs and adult colouring screams it to me.


----------



## ArabGirl (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm going to vote a definite NO on the grey status. He doesn't have goggles and I think most greys tend to be fairly dark when they are young (notice how much darker the filly is).

He looks bay all the way! Cute little guy!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

A different bay/grey filly than the one posted before. I have month old pictures of her, she didn't have the dark legs and was already shedding out of her baby coat, turning her face dark. Don't have any newborn pictures of her, she was a month old when my cousin came and picked her and her mom up. 

1 month old








6 months old








My cousin makes her look quite tall, but she stopped growing at about 14.2hh :lol:


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm thinking not grey.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Haha he's a handsome boy! And I went with gray just because of how light he is between his mouth and his brown fur. I am likely wrong though


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I would have also guessed grey with that second filly SunnyD  With one grey parent, if any foal came out that "adult" shade of bay, I would have been waiting for goggles to come in a shed lol.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> I would have also guessed grey with that second filly SunnyD  With one grey parent, if any foal came out that "adult" shade of bay, I would have been waiting for goggles to come in a shed lol.


My cousins claims that she didn't realize that her girl was grey until she was much older. But then again, the granddaughter of my all time favorite mare was born midnight black, my mom told her brother that the filly was going to be grey. Apparently they didn't believe my mom because they registered her as black and have never bothered to change it even though she is nearly white right now as a 16 year old. :lol:


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm voting yes on gray. 

As to the gray goggles - our gray did not have them when he was really young. In fact I found 2 white eyelashes and thought he might go gray at that point. Everyone told me I was nuts. Well - he's pretty dang gray now and going to almost white as a 7 year old.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Test results will be here anytime. Maybe today even


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Well the poll is closed but my vote is not grey... just doesn't say grey to me.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

My friend bought a coloured Paint/Andalusian (black and white) when he was 4 and now (at 13) he is white grey! You can only see his pattern when he's wet.

I have a feeling grey... but no clue


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

These two here have the same grey mom. The mare on the left has a grulla dad, and she was born dun. But cream gene has lightened her over the years. She's about 5 in this pic. The colt had a dun dad. In this picture he is lobo dun, but when he started shedding his baby fur he really greyed out. And that was when he was about 6 months old...


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

You can actually see the rings around the colt's eye


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Nokota - Cream does not lighten a horse every year. If the horse was lightening and had a grey dam I would say the horse was probably grey... Cream is not progressive like that.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok well what if it's a colour that happens in only one breed? Im gunna doublecheck this. These are Kigers


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Doesn't matter. Kigers don't have any "special" genes that aren't found in other horses.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

No but they have old ones. And actually I'm not going to, because, no offense, but I've been told I'm wrong on like everything I've said about colour on this site... Also even on facts of my own horse's breed


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You've been told you are wrong because you are wrong. If you can point out current information with something that backs your statements up that we are wrong we would be more than happy to admit it. 

Mustangs do not have any special or "old" genes that cannot be found in other horses. They don't act any differently on mustangs than they do on any other bred of horse. It's that simple.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Just like I said... Old. And not to say they dont occur in other horses, but there are ones that occur way more often in mustangs than domestic horses. Like some dun factor markings, like the Nokota (not necessarily a mustang), one of their most common colours is blue roan... rare in most breeds. And also dorsal stripe under the belly too.
And huh, just a thought, up where i am I know a lot more about horses than most people do, though by comparison in age I am young


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

So let me get this straight... 

Nokota horses have older color genes than what is found in other breeds, so cream/gray/dun/etc act differently than they do in other breeds?


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

No I just mean some things they do don't always show up in other breeds, at least not nearly as often.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Curious as to what you think causes these things to show up in Nokotas more than other breeds?


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

well i don't mean nokotas in particular. i mean indian bred horses because a lot trace back to spanish horses. Especially ones like Kigers because they were isolated and had no interference with any other breeds for who knows how many years


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Lobo dun does not exist. It is not a colour. It isn't real. Who ever told you that it was, didn't know what they were talking about. 

Nokota mustangs are not the most isolated breed in the world. That honor goes to Icelandics. And guess what. They display colour the same as every other horse. They have been isolated and breeding only to other Icelandics for just over a thousand years.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Please forgive me here, I am not a color person at all, lol. But if those traits are more common in indian bred horses, and they are descendant from spanish lines, then wouldn't those same traits be found in spanish bred horses? Genes can only act a certain number of ways, right?.


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

I would vote grey just because the mother is grey. I know it is likely 50/50 chance, but I find it tends to be passed on heavily. But you may not see it expressed for years. My instructors 5 year old Andalusian stud is a dun (expresses all the dun factors, despite dun not being a legitimate color in the Stud Book, I know), is a grey, like his mother is, but has only greyed out in his face. His half sister, about the same age, is pure white like his mother is. Sire is a beautiful bay. The rest of him is still bronzey and black. It has been suggested by color experts (UC Davis) that he may have a pearl gene (which could explain the distinct lack of grey expressed by such a late age) but no guarantees until he is color tested.

The only thing "special" about Kiger Mustangs is the fact that they have been isolated and undiscovered until the 1970's when the BLM started using helicopters in their round ups. Their genes have a throw back to Iberian blood, which means they have various breeds of horses leading to them that came from the Iberian peninsula (Sorraia, Andalusian, Lusitano, and many more, there are up to 18 breeds of horse considered to be 'Iberian'), that is it. They are not the only ones. In fact, there are "island ponies" in IBX, North Carolina that have the same throw back.

And, AND, if roan, particularly black/blue roan, is so rare, why can I go to various horse sale websites and pull up tons, TONS, of Quarter Horses, Tennessee Walking Horses, Missouri Fox Trotters, American Standardbreds, etc for sale? Blue roan is so dang popular there are barns that specialize in breeding true blue roans, in all of the breeds I just mentioned. :-| It is just a roan gene on a black base. It is not that hard to come by.

Don't ever, EVER claim to know more than anybody. That proves that you have stopped learning, and therefore have learned and know less than most.

Apologies to everyone for the rant. I'm frustrated this evening. :lol:


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

There is a breeder not far from my house and usually all you see there are blue roans. And every spring loads of blue roam foals running around.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

*The Test Results came back....*

Not Grey! He tested negative for grey, so he will keep his flashy chrome :lol:

Now we know that his dam's coat color is narrowed down to: ee A? G/g


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I love it when I am right


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

glad to hear you horse will keep it's bling bling!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Yay, Sunny! I know you were looking foward to him being a bay!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Congrats on staying flashy! 

But what is Chrome?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> But what is Chrome?


White markings, usually high leg and large face white.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh! Thanks Chiilaa.. definitely didn't think of that! I thought it was like a golden hint to chestnut or something equally as complicated lol.


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Oh! Thanks Chiilaa.. definitely didn't think of that! I thought it was like a golden hint to chestnut or something equally as complicated lol.


Haha no that's champagne or pearl. Chrome is just white markings. Some people advertise it as "flashy".


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Great news! He's so precious!


----------



## RosiePosie06 (Jun 3, 2012)

Yay for this thread getting back on topic! And if I could have answered, I would have been right. I was guessing not grey Beautiful baby!


----------

